# Hashis study on nodules & cancer



## Negative101 (May 23, 2011)

http://www.thyroid.org/professionals/publications/clinthy/volume23/issue4/clinthy_v234_14_15.pdf

Good info. I find that cancer is thrown around too often with hashis. Were all in the safer side to rule it out, but this study shows the incidence rate of cancer. Anyone else shocked about the # of patients with nodules? I was expecting a lot more! How many if you have hashis without nodules?

Oh, it's also worthy to mention that other studies show a closer link between hashis and cancer.... This, being a study done earlier this year, however, it one if the newer ones


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link! It's nice to see some unbiased info out there.


----------



## Alicia123 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. I too was shocked to see how few had nodules. Thx for posting.


----------



## beingmeags (Aug 23, 2011)

That's a very interesting link.

My endo, on my first appointment said there was a 5% chance my nodules could be cancerous, but he didn't go on and on about it like it was the end of the world.

I'm having a biopsy done to rule it out (or in?) 100%, but I'm too very surprised that roughly a third have nodules.


----------

